# urgent care coding



## lesashields@yahoo.com (Feb 7, 2012)

Urgent care coding with posting payments,filing mcd claims online,
sending computer generated collection letters and taking patient bill calls and follow up with claims. Variety. If interested please email me at lesa@mednowurgentcare.com 
in Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## msboyce (Feb 8, 2012)

*Urgent care coding*

Can this be done remotely???


----------



## BarCode (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutely yes, it can.


----------



## msboyce (Feb 9, 2012)

*urgent Care Coding*

I have forwarded my resume for your review....


----------



## ssmyth75 (Feb 9, 2012)

I too am interested and have forwarded my resume.  Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## lesashields@yahoo.com (Feb 10, 2012)

*urgent care job posting inhouse sorry*

I had posted an Urgent care opening for coding and it was to be inhouse.  Sorry for the confussion.  It was my mistake.  I had some confussion with which board I was on. Someone had replied that it could be done remotely and a few others thought I had put remotely.  Once again my apology I hope is accepted.


----------

